# are you going to the hubbard lake outing?



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

in a attempted to get a idea of how much food we will need for saturdays lunch i would like to know how many people are planning on attending this years hl outing.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Me, FishFactor and TurkeyMinon will be there for the whole shooting match!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I will be there along with 3 other people to fish on Saturday and Sunday morning.

DZ


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll be there with 1shot for sure, not sure if bowhunter4life will be able to make it just yet. He may have to work???????? I'll make sure he takes a look at this and does the poll.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll be coming up alone this year, the others are going to the windy city. I hope to get there mid-day friday, the boss said I couldn't take a half-day vac, so I took the whole day.  

Rick


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I WILL be there on Friday...just not sure what time...Plan to stay till Sunday... Probably gonna show at fishfootes on Saturday night, if not to tired from reeling in all those Monster perch I plan to catch...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Be there Friday afternoon leaving Sunday AM.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Brother-in-law has a doc. opp. Tues. and suppose to let me know then. I don't won't to go that far by myself. I'll let you know Wen.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Hoffie1 and myself will be there from Friday night thru to Sunday mid-day. Can't wait to invade your territory Ed !


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Me, Melon, Buddhabelly and my father-in-law are comming up Friday and leaving Sat morn.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Kev, I think you mean we are leaving sunday morn!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I will be there along with my son in law, we plan on driving up Friday, fish Saturday and probably Sunday morning.
Don't know if we will get up early enough to fish on Friday, but it would sure be nice.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

So it looks like 20 +/- ?? Should be fun.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

> So it looks like 20 +/- ?? Should be fun.


I think we can safely add a few more..I know Skeeter is coming up, and the guys from Ohio are making a return trip also..

Hopefully a few more last minute adds that haven't posted...should be a Great time...
See ya's on Friday


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TrailFndr _
> * and the guys from Ohio are making a return trip also..
> *


Nobody mentioned anything about Ohio people!!

Count me out!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Ops, thanks Melon. That would mike it kind of a short trip...


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

NEMichsportsman

Lets just hope that us Michganians can beat them in the BIG Perch contest this year...we NEED to bring the championship back home where it belongs... They won last year...but I think it was a Fluke LOL

No Offense to you Ohioans


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

Trailfndr,

It looks like the title will come back to Michigan this year, because the Ohio guys won't be at Hubbard during your MS outing. There is still some concern as to whether you guys can win the perch title even with us not there 

There will be a group of 16-20 guys from Ohio at Hubbard the weekend of Feb 14, 15. Stop by and fish with us.

Kim


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Ed - seeing any trucks out on the ice yet?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

fishfoote,
not yet and if we get the snow they arfe calling for i don't expect we will be on the ice by the weekend. they are calling for 6" and up of snow.
looks like we will be using atv's and snow machines.

FOR THE PURPOSE OF OUR BIG PERCH CONTEST ALL FISH TO BE ENTERED MUST BE TAKEN TO THE SHOP BY NO LATER THEN 8:30 AM ON SUNDAY . i have to work sunday so that is going to be the best way.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

Great 6" more snow, that means I hveto get the snowmoblie out , well I guess it's about time anyways....

Hey Ed, how much snow is on the ice?

See ya'll in 4 days 

Rick


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone PLEASE hook me up for a ride out onto the ice with my shappell....Its WAY too far to walk...Specially dragging that thing in 6 inches of snow...

Kim, Sorry we won't be seeing you guys....Hope you do well up there...


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Probably the best way to figure out transportation would be to go to Smokey's for the strategy meeting. I expect guys will be heading onto the lake from all directions depending on where they want to fish....six inches is just the prediction for the new snow - that will be on top of the the 8 to 10 inches that is already on the ice


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

fishfoote, Thanks for the update on the amount of snow, I guess it's snowmachines not chains for the wheeler .
Rick


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fishfoote _
> *Probably the best way to figure out transportation would be to go to Smokey's for the strategy meeting. *



Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Actually, that's pretty much my answer to all questions when I'm up north


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Me, sportsman and my dad will be there saturday and sunday.

chad1


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

So looks like we are up to around 30?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

2 more day...I am READY


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Is there any place to rent snowmobiles around Hubbard?


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Don't panic! I'm not aware of any place that rents snowmobiles around the lake, Ed can speak better to that. But I've heard the snow has pretty much quit and the wind is moving what's down around a bit. I wouldn't give up on the atv's just yet. There's usually pretty good traffic on the lake this time of year, so there should be some trails to follow. I also saw on another thread that trucks were starting to appear on the lake. If you've got an atv - bring it. You should be able to run in a trail packed by sleds which will be coming off every access on the lake. Have faith!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My 4 WD is dicey on my truck and my mechanic won't be able to get the hub replaced before I leave. No ATV, and sold my sleds a few years back...too late for me to cancel as I have made room reservations, and taken Friday off from work as well. But I am not real excited about going with no transportation....


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm sure the approach will be per the Marines - "leave no man behind " Bring your troubles to Smokies Friday night, and we will do our best to drown them


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

NEMichsportsman, Fishfoote is correct come to Smokies friday night and we'll figure something out, 

HEY, I just had a great thought, Fishfoote and Ed are already up there and could remove the snow from the access points and fishing areas on the lake  . Isn't that a great idea...

Rick


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Fishfoote only wishes he were up there ... 25 hours to departure. I do plan to pack a path with my snowmobile off the west side launch on Friday - Gotta get the permanent shack onto the ice!


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

nemich,
last year a good number of people fished in the same area. i assume this year will be the same. i was counting on the ohio guys being here early to find the fish.
the pressure is on those guys that will be fishing on friday to get on some fish. then spill their guts at smokey's.


NEWS FLASH!!!
i just talked to my brother while he is out on the ice with the argo. he said you guys with atv's are screwed. just kidding.

here is what we have come up with so far.
we have a 4x8 sled that we pull shanties with. we will rig up some kind of bench to get folks out with that. also we are talking about running the snowmachines back and fourth from the south end access out to the south west corner. this should pack the snow down and tony said that the spots that sleds have run on looked pretty good and where easy to run on. we will do that either thursday or friday. if we can do it thursday and we can hit some slush maybe that will harden up for sat and sun.

we will get you out on the ice one way or the other. just get here and have some fun.

the hard part is going to be getting the grill and all the food, table, generator, plates, garbage can and stuff out to the fisherman.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ed, We knew we could count on you...always finding a way to get it done...Gotta like that attitude...

I AM NOT backing out...and I hope no one else does either..

I'll WALK out if I have to...but I am fishing Hubbard this weekend!


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

like the ******** say "just gid'r done"


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Way cool Ed. I am pumped for this outing as this is the longest I have ever gone without getting on the ice.

I talked with Patti at the Motor Lodge today because I forgot to mail a check (kinda threw me a curve ball with no Visa). She mentioned that somebody else forgot as well. She didn't know if it was somebody from "Eddies" outing...just thought I would throw it out here in case they hadn't confirmed their reservation.

Ed-
Should I pick up anything to bring? What additional things might you need for the lunch?


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

We will figure something out. Lots of snow out there, I could have made a good Argo commercial out there today. I had to pull a Yamaha Big Bear from the southeast side of the lake to Anchor Market, he was high centered with wheels a spinnin' all the way. He was really checking the Argo out by the time we hit the pavement. I am going out tomorrow to move shantys (or at least try to), we will let you know more after that. I think if we make some tracks with the sleds it will make it better for the quads to get out, plus I can haul people out with the sled. Look forward to seeing you guys this weekend. Oh, by the way I work on tips and beer is non taxable..................I think? Bolo


----------

